# Strap hole through



## WildWoodMan (Jul 17, 2014)

At first I just used wooden handle carving tool, then I used a hammer to gently/ slowly carve the hole.
I finally made it though from one knot hole to the other.
Working on the strap at this time, found some Goose feathers, in the baseball field near the Little Lehigh.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Makin' progress…


----------

